# BMW 318 - instructional videos included:-)



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

BMW 318 - schwartz










The owner of the car had just bought this used 2004 model and wanted a real shine++ on it... Let's give it a try:




































Engine cleaning. First degreased with rapid 9000 and foamed. Then used a detail brush:


















Inspection:


















Think I'll have a few hours in front of me here:









After claying and drying I thought I'd start with the wheels and arches:









P21S applied:


















Drying with pressured air:









Arches was cleaned and scrubbed down. Applied CG Bare Bones when they were dry again and used some 5-56 on the center piece prior to putting the wheels back:









For the tires:













































SV Protection Matt was applied under the hood. Did this twice and smooted it out with a All-purpose microfiber after about an hour:









Here's a little video from the correction procedure.. This clip is a bit long, but so is real time correction work if you want a good result
Hope it can be useful for some of you:





50/50 time :


















After just S03Gold(heavy cut) and yellow scholl pad. IPA wipedown also done:









The small flex with small backingplate/pad was also used a lot. I like to switch machines when I'm detailing so I don't have to change backing plate:


















Another Wipedown spot. Let it sit for a couple of minutes:









After the wipedown test inspection is needed(I do wipedown on the intire car and rinse-down when I'm done.. This is just for testing):













































The roof was more or less bombarded by rds's:









The rails were removed for easier access:






















































Then a small clip from the roof polishing:





Then some more fun:









50/50 of course:













































It was around this time at night I was thinking about caving in but still a whole lot do do, and to little time.. Just one thing to do then - keep on working:













































Some 50/50 without tape use:









Since I was not going to drive back home, a couple of beers was granted in my favor:


















Great? :









Another clip for those of you who's intereseted in that :





Time is now around 05:25 and UFO's have taken over the place:









Very very tired at this time:


















After a small rest on the couch it was time to get back to work:









The head lights received a three stage polish:









Then over to some details:









After:


















Rails were treated with SV Opaque Pre-cleaner and Opaque wax:









Nanolotus A/C cleaning:









After that the car was polished with S30 on an orange scholl pad, wipedown, rinsedown, interior cleaned, black wow on trim details, seel feed, Nanolotus ++++++++++

Time for some finished photos:











































































































































































Think I'll say goodbye with this one:














Thanks for watching!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

one of your more concise write-ups- very impressive!

:thumb:


----------



## El_Cid (Jun 14, 2010)

really really good detail. Congratulations !!!


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

top notch work done there indeed think your deserve a rest after that ....... :thumb:


----------



## Nico1.8t (Apr 1, 2010)

Great job, nice videos, congratulations


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Something you do not see much, videos of how to do real work and congratulations for the idea.
Phenomenal
Repeat, hug


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Brilliant write up. Great vids too!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice mate


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

The work you do, inspires me everytime. I have never seen so much enthusiasm about detailing at nobody. What you are doing for "detailing" as a phenomenon is amaising.

Superb work as usual. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Simply fantastic!!! :thumb:

Love it! :argie:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

amiller said:


> one of your more concise write-ups- very impressive!
> :thumb:


Atleast it's straight to the point Thanks



El_Cid said:


> really really good detail. Congratulations !!!


Thank you



Andy. said:


> top notch work done there indeed think your deserve a rest after that ....... :thumb:


Received a jaguar and a lamborghini right after this one, so there was no time to rest



Nico1.8t said:


> Great job, nice videos, congratulations


Cheers for that!



-Mat- said:


> stunning!


Cheers



PMC said:


> Something you do not see much, videos of how to do real work and congratulations for the idea.
> Phenomenal
> Repeat, hug


Found out that I did not want shoot a video of polishing of the hood like almost all of the clips I see. It's the curves in combination with heavy cut compounds that are tricky..



Dipesh said:


> Brilliant write up. Great vids too!


Cheers, nice to hear



Auto Detox said:


> Very nice mate


Thank you Baz



Bass-Evolution said:


> The work you do, inspires me everytime. I have never seen so much enthusiasm about detailing at nobody. What you are doing for "detailing" as a phenomenon is amaising.
> 
> Superb work as usual.
> 
> Thank you.


Very nice to hear that from a pro
Bought a "new" video camera this summer, so guess there will be a lot of clips in the future


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely work


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you Bill.. Nice to hear


----------



## collk88 (Sep 29, 2010)

beautiful and extremely thorough post! you guys do great work.


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice work .


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Cheers guys, much appreciated


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Superb work!! You are highly skilled!


----------



## kevepsi (Oct 1, 2010)

nice job :buffer:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

bleek said:


> great work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





orion613719 said:


> Great job!





ride_to_die said:


> Superb work!! You are highly skilled!





kevepsi said:


> nice job :buffer:


Cheers guys!! Nice comments are much appreciated:thumb:


----------

